# New pb on bench 180 x 4



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

was over the moon with this chest session wednesday hitting pbs weekly atm 
thought ide share for the motivation


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great lifting mate, I want that 180!!!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> was over the moon with this chest session wednesday hitting pbs weekly atm
> 
> thought ide share for the motivation


looked like you had 1 or 2 more in you, in fact, im 100% certain you could of repped another out, very strong m8 well done, by the way how long have you been lifting?


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

good lift bud well done!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice mate, is that decline yeah?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like decline press to me.

Still good lifting but not quite a bench press as such.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looks like decline press to me.
> 
> Still good lifting but not quite a bench press as such.


Would off thought decline would be harder


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Made it look easy mate fair play


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Would off thought decline would be harder


I find it a lot easier


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ricky12345 said:


> Would off thought decline would be harder


Easier, at least for me it is.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

About 6 year mozzwigan. But never took myself seriously until september this yr . I really wna compete in a yr or 2 so best get building some decent mass! Thanks for the kind words. I reckon i had another in there too but baby steps i culd feel the tendons and pecs yelling at me lol


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Boy in the grey best in the background has defo saved that one for the [email protected] bank later on, bloody loved it!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh sorry decline . I found personally i dont grow off flat so i stick to decline and incline. It works for me and i have overpowering front delts so this is also a reason i avoid flat . Proportions are evening out now. Why not a press as such blue?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Omada said:


> Boy in the grey Vest in the background has defo saved that one for the [email protected] bank later on, bloody loved it!!!


Haha. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh sorry decline . I found personally i dont grow off flat so i stick to decline and incline. It works for me and i have overpowering front delts so this is also a reason i avoid flat . Proportions are evening out now. Why not a press as such blue?


It is a press but not a bench as in a flat bench as one would automatically assume although it is a 'decline bench press'. You'll probably get the YouTube 'experts' jump on this too.

If someone says they bench 180, they mean a flat bench press as far as I am concerned, if they proceeded to get on the decline bench, I'd walk away unless it's not as impressive IMO.

Aside, I am the same as yourself, flat bench kills my front delts, always has done hence I have low numbers on flat bench yet can dip a fair amount.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Youtube title edited @ BLUE(UK).  point taken


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ether way decline or flat is a class lift mate I find decline harder I think it's more off a confidence thing though as I don't like being half way upside down with a heavy weight lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Decline or not that is a great range of movement fantastic form and a great lift !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Strong stuff! Competing in BB I take it? Whats with the sponges? Are you using suicide grip too?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

jealous as fcuk.....about 100kg more than my sh1tty bench atm!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes ben i hope to compete in BB ... One day . The sponges take the edge off the palm load for me . Only just started using them. And yes again to suicide grip . Just my prefered grip i guess


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great work mate. Made it look easy.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

nice bro good lift regardless of flat or decline thats still heavy as fck.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pressing I much prefer the decline press.. Defo had another in ya if the bench didn't wobble under the strain!!


----------

